
Is our world a simulation? Why some scientists say it's more likely than not - tonybeltramelli
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/simulated-world-elon-musk-the-matrix
======
tonybeltramelli
The Microverse Battery in Rick and Morty is a fun example of the idea.

